# Sidewalk help Chicago



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

It's that time of year again, I'm looking for someone to help out with sidewalks. The route is located near Wrigley Field in Chicago.
Looking for someone with experience you should have your own Truck and Equipment.
Dave


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

They need their own truck for sidewalk help? Why is it that they need a truck for sidewalks?


----------



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm looking for someone who has their own vehicle, so they can transport their own equipment to multiple job sites.


----------

